# Should I be worried? Waiting for a powerbook shipped via Purolator



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi again. So I agreed to buy a Powerbook off a fellow ehmac member a few days ago for a 15" PB. Anyhow, the member sent it out yesterday via Purolator (well before the cutoff time, 11am to be precise). Normally I should of received this package today at 12pm...I waited but nothing came....so I called Purolator to see what's up and they say that the package is still left in the hub in Toronto and hasn't arrived in Ottawa (translation: I won't receive my powerbook till Monday). Anyhoo....I was kinda pissed at this....because the shipper paid a whopping $54.00 for shipping (that I have to cover) and the item wasn't delivered at the promised time of 12pm today. So I call back to Purolator a second time to inqure about getting the money back for shipping charges...I speak to another customer care rep and I explain to them whats happened. Now they tell me they can't find the powerbook and don't it's whereabouts because the last time it has been scanned was last night at 8pm and the whereabouts are unknown! So I start freaking out.....I mean there is insurance placed on the powerbook....but where the hell did my powerbook go? It could be one of three things thats happened here:

1) The powerbook is in the Toronto sorting facility somehow and was never shipped like the first rep said.
2) Someone saw the powerbook box at a sorting facility and decided to give themself an early xmas present (I pray to god this scenario doesn't play out)
3) By the grace of god, the powerbook is somehow in Ottawa but hasn't been scanned yet (odds: very slim)

Should I be worried here? I'm still trying to get a hold of the seller to let them know what's going but she's busy with classes, exams, etc right now. So I've left an e-mail and voicemail indicating what has happened. Has anything like this ever happened to someone using purolator?

Your thoughts guys.......


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

P.S: Sorry for the long novel-like posting.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Applelover said:


> P.S: Sorry for the long novel-like posting.


Novel-like? Nothing new here...

...

When you were speaking with Purolator, did you keep calling it "The PowerBook" or perhaps "That Ridiculously Expensive Shiny Toy in Your Hands," or just "the package."

I wouldn't worry. In any case, apparently the benefits of working at Purolator are so good that they will tamper with or steal a package in only the rarest of cases, and yours was insured, right?

I've had packages go this way at Purolator. Usually I just wait until the tracking says the package is at the sorting station, call and ask them to hold it there, and then drive to the station and wait for them to find it. It defeats the purpose of a courier service, but so does using Purolator. Sometimes you have no choice.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

I can only speak from the perspective of someone in St. John's, and I've seen Purolator shipments show up magically before anything shows up on their tracking site to say that it's even in the province. This could be a peculiarity with Newfoundland though since nobody likes us.  It could be that the package was just missed before the cutoff, hence the 8pm scan time. I would expect it to show up on Monday. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

ditto, no need to freak out yet. Uusally, by the time a customer service rep calls you back to say they have located the package, it has already been delivered 

The shipper will have to call and claim the shipping charges back unless they shipped it on your account.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Hi AppleLover,

I just went through a similar thing. I even had a dream that my powerbook arrived completely smashed with parts falling out, but alas it did arrived. Mine, however was being sent via Canada Post non Purolator. 

Purolator is a reliable company, and as long as the powerbook is in the original box, I wouldn't worry. Sometimes human error results in the item not getting scanned at one place or another. Unfortunately, your having to face the weekend, and at this point patience would definitely come in handy.

Don't worry, it's coming. Keep breathing.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey guys, I feel better already! I'll let you know what happens...and yup the package was insured by the sender!


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

So, where is it?!


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Bill Baroud said:


> So, where is it?!


I don't know....that's what is making me worried


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Here are the last known whereabouts of the powerbook:

Scan Date Scan Time	Status	Comment
2005/11/17	20:09	Shipment In Transit	
2005/11/17	11:09	Payment Received	
2005/11/17	10:58	Payment Received	
2005/11/17	10:52	Received


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok this is not looking good again....I called back to Purolator and they said at 3pm they did a search at the Toronto sorting facility and Ottawa facility and turned up with nothing?!!!! The lady on the phone was some moron, she said it's not even guranteed that I'll receive anything come Monday. The more times I call them, the worse this looks. Where the hell is the powerbook?!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Applelover said:


> Here are the last known whereabouts of the powerbook:
> 
> Scan Date Scan Time	Status	Comment
> 2005/11/17	20:09	Shipment In Transit
> ...



Maybe the truck driver stopped for a coffee and fell alseep?

All joking aside I'm sure it will turn up on monday. It probably arrived at the Ottawa depot and didnt get scanned yet.

As others have said alot of times when something I buy is shipped by Purolator I get the package before it even shows up on the updated tracking. info


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I'd feel a lot better if I could pick it up at the Ottawa depot tommorow.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

HowEver said:


> apparently the benefits of working at Purolator are so good that they will tamper with or steal a package in only the rarest of cases


Not true.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Not true.


Please elaborate IronMac.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I once hada next day shipment get lost for two weeks! Worst part was it was only shipped from 2 hours away. the long and the short Staples blows.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Applelover said:


> Please elaborate IronMac.


http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=30297&highlight=purolator


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

The thread you posted confused me IronMac, because once upon a time I worked for Canada Post. Purolator is a separate company. Canada Post does have a courior service called 'Priority Post' for which they do use plastic envelopes.

AppleLover, I would suggest you go back to the first few posts and that state of feeling a lot better. Remember it's insured, so all is good. Let yourself have a great weekend. IT WILL GET THERE.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

singingcrow said:


> The thread you posted confused me IronMac, because once upon a time I worked for Canada Post. Purolator is a separate company. Canada Post does have a courior service called 'Priority Post' for which they do use plastic envelopes.
> 
> AppleLover, I would suggest you go back to the first few posts and that state of feeling a lot better. Remember it's insured, so all is good. Let yourself have a great weekend. IT WILL GET THERE.


Hi there, I want to enjoy my weekend but can't help but think of this whole situation for a few reasons.
a) I haven't lost any money on this because the seller agreed to send the goods first, I would inspect them and then send payment up approval. Now even though the seller put insurance on it, she will get her money back....but probably not in a timely fashion. She needs the funds asap so she can purchase a Windows-based laptop for school and also she wanted to use the remainder of funds for xmas presents. I know it's not my fault....but I'd feel awful knowing that it takes weeks to recoup the funds through insurance.
b) Now if the powerbook was infact stolen/missing I will now not get the powerbook I so badly wanted :-(


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Status update: I've finally gotten a hold of the seller...we're gonna wait until Monday at 5pm until we start freaking out and taking action and writing letters of all sorts!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

singingcrow said:


> Purolator is a separate company. Canada Post does have a courior service called 'Priority Post' for which they do use plastic envelopes.


No, Purolator is owned now by CP and Priority Post is a service offering of CP's. I could be wrong but.....


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Oh!   I didn't know.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Canada post bought out purolator a long long time ago. Stuff DOES get stolen but insured large parcels are not very common, as the last check point they were in shows up on the track and trace system, so that area manager gets the heat and they can usually figure out what time and part of the process it went missing at. (I went to and executive program with a VP from Canada post in Boston a while back)

I will most likely show up, or if not your sender will get insurance for it. 

Those are the only 2 outcomes so stop sweating it out and have a nice tall glass of lemonade!!


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I really hope that it shows up for you. From the sellers perspective it's terrible too. 

I sold a laptop a while ago (not here), and shipped via Fedex. The parcel went out and like usual I kept a close watch on the tracking site. 

Anyways, 3 days later nothing had changed. I started getting worried because it ALWAYS would change after the first day. I let time pass, a week had gone by and nothing had changed. 

I got a call from the buyer asking where it was. He said that he had called Fedex (USA) and they told him that I'd never even dropped the package off, only created the shipment in the online system. I immediately called up Fedex here and asked them what the hell they were talking about. They told me that they indeed did recieve the package (well f*** yeah, I dropped the damn thing off), and the last place it was seen was at the Toronto sort facility (the first destination). I asked them to give my buyer a call and sort things out. 

Idiots. I called them daily to see what was going on. To put it short, the package just completely disappeared at the Toronto sort station (aka. It was stolen). It was so obvious. Things just don't disappear like that. 

I wasn't too worried at this point, I'd refund the buyer and collect the insurance, which I was happy to say was listed for more than what it was sold for (insured for $1000, sold for $800). So, being a good guy, I just refunded the buyer.

This is where the crap with fedex began. I filed the claim, provided all the necessary documentation, and waited. Waited a month. No cheque ever arrived.

I called them. They told me it was sent a week following when I sent out the claim and that it could have got lost in the mail, and that they'd send another. So I wait and wait another month. Still no sign of any insurance cash. Assholes. I call again, and like usual get passed to a million different people in the phone system only to end up with a stupid voice mail machine. 

This continued, and to make a long story short, a cheque finally came. But for only $350. The phone calls persisted again, with promises of a second cheque coming, but nothing ever did. I'd spent more time trying to get my money back from these a**holes than the other $450 was worth. At this point I just cut my losses and gave up.

I will, for one, never EVER use Fedex again. Never. Nor will I use UPS, they are every bit as bad and I've had horrible experiences with them too.

I can't beleive how bad for the most part the shipping industry is, and how much crap they can get away with. 

Best of luck, hopefully it just shows up for you.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Update: When I track the package on the Purolator website, none of the tracking shows up anymore. All it says is:
Please call 1 888 SHIP-123 or 1-888-744-7123 for information on this shipment. 

I tried calling them but there closed for the night. I'll have to call at 8 am. What the hell does it mean when the tracking info dissapears? Is this good/bad??!


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Applelover, 

At the moment, It's done the same thing for my shipment from Apple. I suspect all that it means is their backend system is offline at the moment. Perhaps a maintenance window.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmmmm I hope so.......


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Applelover said:


> Hmmmm I hope so.......


Don't worry about this. Purolators system does this every weekend. It's happened to me every time I've had a purolator shipment run over a weekend.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

ncoffey said:


> Don't worry about this. Purolators system does this every weekend. It's happened to me every time I've had a purolator shipment run over a weekend.


How long does there system stay down for?


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

If you didn't pay for the computer then why are you going crazy here?

Just relax 

I think the seller should be worried - and I think the seller is nuts for sending you a computer without payment.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Applelover said:


> a) I haven't lost any money on this because the seller agreed to send the goods first, I would inspect them and then send payment up approval.


No offense, Applelover, but I can't believe that ANY seller would agree to sending something worth $2000 without first receiving payment!

I would definately NOT recommend this practise for any other potential sellers out there! Even if they are "familiar" ehMac members!

Not everyone is as honest and reliable as Applelover..


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> No offense, Applelover, but I can't believe that ANY seller would agree to sending something worth $2000 without first receiving payment!
> 
> I would definately NOT recommend this practise for any other potential sellers out there! Even if they are "familiar" ehMac members!
> 
> Not everyone is as honest and reliable as Applelover..


I guess I am a trusted member here and I'm not out to get anyone for there goods. I also do not encourage this type of transaction unless the person has high feedback or its a special circumstance. Anyhoo, the Purolator site is back online and I can track my package again. I will update you guys again tommorow at noon...because if it doesn't show up then....I guess it's a lost cause.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

So nothing showed up...its no 12:13pm and all purolator packages in my area are delivered before 12pm EST. I called up Purolator again and they said they have no status update of the package....if it doesn't show up anywhere by tommorow, the case will be closed and the sender will have to recoup there funds through insurance will take about 4 weeks I am told. This really sucks. I guess someone out there probably has a shiny Powerbook as there xmas present.....damn bastard


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Damn, that sucks .


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Merry sucky sucky xmas.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

UPDATE!: THEY FOUND MY POWERBOOK!!!!!! YAYYYYY! It's at Purolator depot in Montreal right now...and as we speak it's being shipped to Ottawa. I'll have it in my hands by tommorow afternoon!!! Finally!!!!!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

W00T! Congrats!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

So did you you get your Powerbook?


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

probably having too much fun with it now to post


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I got my baby today...she came into my world at about 11:00am today....both father and baby are doing well!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

lol


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope you are this excited when her/your water breaks...




Applelover said:


> I got my baby today...she came into my world at about 11:00am today....both father and baby are doing well!


----------

